
Illustrated Self-Guided Course on How to Use the Slide Rule (2012) - Tomte
http://sliderulemuseum.com/SR_Course.htm
======
JKCalhoun
Shameless plug: I used a "slide rule" style UI for the Ohm's Law calculator on
Perfboard (iOS app).

More specifically, I allow the user to slide logarithmically marked rules for
two of the variables (and the calculator finds the third). Besides mapping
well to Ohm's law and the way resistors are used in hobbyist electronics, I
thought it was a fun way to explore various values for resistors, voltages,
etc. More interactive than the "enter in two values get a third" text-field
approach (although you can do that too if you want more precision).

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/perfboard/id465951871?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/perfboard/id465951871?mt=8)

------
randrews
I learned from "An Easy Introduction to the Slide Rule" by Isaac Asimov.

~~~
rdiddly
Me too - actually bought the paper version from a vintage book shop. Looks
like this covers much of the same ground.

~~~
Overtonwindow
That is an amazing find!

------
JoeDaDude
I'm somewhat disappointed there is no content on the Nuclear Weapons Effects
Calculator, a specialized circular slide rule included in a book of the same
name. There is extensive documentation about it, and while a collectors item,
can still be found on eBay or Abe books occasionally. A nice simulation of it,
and templates for anyone willing to make their own, are available at [1].

[1] [https://www.fourmilab.ch/bombcalc/](https://www.fourmilab.ch/bombcalc/)

------
salgernon
I was watching season 2 of “The Wire” (never saw it before) and a detective
was consulting with a representative of the Maryland Bureau of Mines, who
subtly whipped out a slide rule to produce some result. What was nice was that
it wasn’t “look whose got a slide rule!” As much as “hey, he figured that out
quickly!”

------
madarco
This reminds me of "Have Space Suit—Will Travel" Science-fiction novel by
Robert A. Heinlein, where the hero make frequent uses of his slide rule to
save himself from dangerous situations.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Have_Space_Suit%E2%80%94Will_T...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Have_Space_Suit%E2%80%94Will_Travel)

------
sohkamyung
I still have my father's slide rule. It was in storage for quite some time and
I re-discovered it during house cleaning. It still works.

Here's my post on Google+ about it [1]

[1]
[https://plus.google.com/+KamYungSoh/posts/6Fsv7mH7yf3](https://plus.google.com/+KamYungSoh/posts/6Fsv7mH7yf3)

------
tzs
Is anyone still making reasonable slide rules? A few years ago Think Geek
offered a slide rule, and I bought a couple, but they are nowhere near as
smooth as the slide rules I had in the '70s.

I find it interesting that the pocket calculator quickly killed the slide
rule, but did not kill the abacus.

~~~
wgrover
If you want to get the ones you had in the '70s again, eBay has loads of
gorgeous slide rules for around $10 or $20, sometimes with their original
cases and instructions.

------
watersb
E6-B slide rule was still standard method for private pilots when I was
flying, 15 years ago.

Simple, effective, reliable.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E6B](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E6B)

------
bastijn
Damn. Office has ruined me. I started reading thinking this was (a somewhat
funny) post about the single important (presentation) slide rule.

This was cool as well though. Learned something more valuable today.

------
hansthehorse
My first class in Navy Nuclear School in 1975 was slide rule use.

